# Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy



## |L1n3 (29. Februar 2008)

*Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy*

hi jungs .. ich brauche eine sehr kleine distribution, welche folgendes können muss:

-Verbindung mit VPN herstellen
-Diese VPN-Verbindung mithilfe eines Proxies freigben
-im Virtual Server 2007 laufen
-nicht sehr viel Speicher verbrauchen (server hat leider nur 704 MB RAM .. (irgendwie erkennt das Mainboard nicht mehr egal ob ich nur als vierten Riegel 64Mb oder 128MB drin hab ...))

so soll das später dann aussehen (shematische zeichnung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
also ich hab jetzt Virtual Server 2007 installiert und erstmal ne XP VM erstellt. Klappt auch irgendwie, nur dass er ständig die verbindung zum lokalen netzwerbadapter (der welchen den switch und den server verbindet und für den ICS aktiviert ist am HOST) und wenn ers dann mal hat kappt er auch schonmal die VPn verbindung. Soll er aber alles nicht. Als Proxy-server hab ich etilHTTP oder sowas ähnliches genommen. Ist schön einfach aufgebaut .. caching WILL ich ja sowieso nicht. Nur das ich halt von den PCs alle HTTP-Anfrage über diesen Proxy leiten kann (firefox etc.) und downloads per externem downloadmanager über die direkte Verbindung.
Also wie könnte ich das ganze stabiler hinbekommen ?


----------



## Falk (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy*

Schau dir mal ClarkConnect - Server and Gateway - Linux Small Business Server SBS an. ist zwar eine komplett Linux-Basierte Lösung, macht aber eigentlich das, was du brauchst.


----------



## rebel4life (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy*

Du könntest dir auch einfach etwas selber mit Arch Linux basteln, das geht eigentlich recht flott.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy*

Man könnte sich auch selber was mit Debian basteln. Oder mit Gentoo. Geht mit jeder Distribution, die nicht im Setup ewig viel Zeug installiert. Was mich viel eher interessieren würde: Was soll die VM? Wenn du eh schon einen Server hast, der den ganzen Verkehr annehmen muss (und das muss er, wenn die VM die Daten bekommt), soll der doch auch gleich VPN und Proxy machen.


----------



## OBertgen (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mini-distribution für VPN und Proxy*

http://www.engelmann24.org/netzwerk.jpgHallo,

schau mal hier:   www.ipcop-forum.de

Sehr schlank, sehr schnell und sehr genügsam ....

Gruß

Oliver Bertgen


Würde ich lieber so aufbauen:

http://www.engelmann24.org/netzwerkv2.jpg

Obwohl .... soll das wirklich virtuell laufen ? Würd ich mir überlegen ....

Oder gleich hier die vollständige Beschreibung:

http://www.ipcop-forum.de/manuals/o....4.x/ipcop-install-de.html#network-interfaces


----------

